# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > आज का दिन >  श्री राम नवमी : चैत्र शुक्ल नवमी, 2068 सम्वत् : 12 अप्रैल, 2011

## guruji

मंगल भवन अमंगल हारी,  दॄवहुसु दशरथ अजिर बिहारि ॥

 अगस्त्य-संहिता के  अनुसार चैत्र शुक्ल नवमी के दिन पुनर्वसु नक्षत्र, कर्क लग्न में जब सूर्य  अन्यान्य पाँच ग्रहों की शुभ दृष्टिके साथ मेष राशि पर विराजमान थे, तभी  साक्षात्  भगवान्  श्री राम का माता कौशल्या के गर्भ से जन्म हुआ।

दिन  के बारह बजे जैसे ही सौंदर्य निकेतन, शंख, चक्र, गदा, पद्म धारण किए हुए  चतुर्भुजधारी श्रीराम प्रकट हुए तो मानो माता कौशल्या उन्हें देखकर  विस्मित हो गईं। उनके सौंदर्य व तेज को देखकर उनके नेत्र तृप्त नहीं हो  रहे थे।
श्रीराम  के जन्मोत्सव को देखकर देवलोक भी अवध के सामने फीका लग रहा था। देवता,  ऋषि, किन्नार, चारण सभी जन्मोत्सव में शामिल होकर आनंद उठा रहे थे।
 आज भी  हम प्रतिवर्ष चैत्र शुक्ल नवमी को राम जन्मोत्सव मनाते हैं और राममय होकर  कीर्तन, भजन, कथा आदि में रम जाते हैं।
रामजन्म  के कारण ही चैत्र शुक्ल नवमी को रामनवमी कहा जाता है। रामनवमी के दिन ही  गोस्वामी तुलसीदास ने रामचरित मानस की रचना का श्रीगणेश किया था।
उस  दिन जो कोई व्यक्ति दिनभर उपवास और रातभर जागरण का व्रत रखकर भगवान्  श्रीराम की पूजा करता है, तथा अपनी आर्थिक स्थिति के अनुसार दान-पुण्य करता  है, वह अनेक जन्मों के पापों को भस्म करने में समर्थ होता है।

----------


## guruji

राम लक्ष्मण भरत शत्रुघ्न

----------


## man-vakil

*माननीय महानियामक श्री गुरूजी को एवं समस्त नियामक मंडल
तथा समस्त मंच सदस्यों व् आगुन्तकों को
प्रभु श्री राम के पावन जन्मोत्सव की शुभकामनाएं*

----------

